# 210 motor swap



## d_vision (Dec 2, 2006)

hi all i am a :newbie: and i have a 78 b210 with a14 autmatic trans and a 79 510 with the 1.8 4-speed can i put the 1.8 and the 4 in the 210 with out any modification other than wiring along with the suspension and rear end ??? i would find out for myself but the time is slim with work so i thought i would try this forum thing , any help or sugestions would be greatly appreciated thank you p.s. how hard would it be to put a staight 6 z-car with the 5 -speed in the 210 or 510 thanx


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the choice engine is the L20B 4 cyl, yes you can fit an L6 but it's tight and heavy.

there are also ka24,ca18,SR20, VG30 

many choices, most will leave the handling lacking without more work

if this is a non drag car, maybe a turbo on the A15.


----------



## stinky (Apr 30, 2004)

switching from an auto to a 4speed is a pain...it can be done, but it is a pain...

better than an I-6 is a 2.4 Z24. It will fit better and run abou the same. I don't know what will bolt up to your trans though, or if your trans will hold up.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

There are no trannies that bolt to the a series that bolt to anything else.

you'll want the engine and tranny that go together.

you can get a manual pedal box at pick a part.

ALSO! if it's a B210, some of the chassis had different floor pans, so in those the auto is desirable because the tranny tunnel is bigger, they stopped doing this in the 210 (not b210 ) in 78 or whenever.


----------



## d_vision (Dec 2, 2006)

that does help but i have little or mmostly no money so my plan is to swap all of the suspension and drive train to the 78 {"b210"} from the 79 4 door 510 i mean everything i have done jeep conversions and frame up's for my old boss before so the clutch pedal is the least of my worries and if the trans tunnel is bigger i can get a longer boot for the arm i guess i just want know with out wasting my time if im going to be welding like crasy or will i be able to do it with semi_ease thanx


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

yes you can put an l20b in without much trouble, you need the engine, tranny, and driveshaft.

if you get a proper X member for the engine and tranny, it's more or less a bolt in thing.

there were 210's like this they were called 140-Y ( the regular b210 is a 120-Y ) but they were never sold here. i think think a stanza 810 engine and tranny x member work, the tranny one you can always make. the biggest problem is how far back the shifter will be with some trannies.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

the version of the 140Y was still A series, The 140Z was a L series engine
i know that the us called the B310 a 210
picture (B310 UK, 210 USA)








this also camed as a 140Y (A series) i guess it might have been different in the us?
and the 120Y you said 
picture (B210)








this is the one that came a 140Z (L series) though the front is a little different.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

no i was wrong about the 140-Y / 140-Z designations.
I thought in SA they were 140-Y.

but yes they came from the factory with L engines.


----------

